# dying mushrooms/ricordea, healthy SPS/LPS



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

seems like whatever mushrooms/ricordea i put in my tank, they barely opens up (even after 3+ months), while my hammer has been splitting like crazy, BTA opens to its fullest, SPS is also growing since I upgraded to 2 PAR30 bulb a few weeks back. Can anyone think of a reason for it?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

mushrooms dont generally like bright light, put them in a more shaded area but still in light and watch them open up in a few days. corals open up to capture more light so when a coral stays closed up its a good sign its not happy, try moving it to a dimmer area and see how it reacts.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What mike said. I always start my rics and shrooms in a shady spot and they usually move to wherever they want to after that.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Lke others said light intensity is most likely the factor, also check on the alk levels


----------

